# fatburner´11



## bikekiller (2. November 2010)

Ladies, dies wird der ultimative Fred für die Damen, die bis März 2011 ihr Hüftgold in Muskeln wandeln wollen.

Start mit:

180, 92 
150, 56 

Wöchentlich werden wir berichten und gemeinsam leider, uns quälen und hinterher freuen.


----------



## bikekiller (2. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

was sind das denn für zahlen? gewicht? und warum zweimal?


----------



## bikekiller (2. November 2010)

hehehe... 

körpergröße und gewicht (aber nicht weiter sagen)


----------



## alet08 (2. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> hehehe...
> 
> körpergröße und gewicht (aber nicht weiter sagen)



Das nenn´ ich dann mal gespaltene Persönlichkeit 

tschulligung, Alex


----------



## mtbfee (2. November 2010)

Muß ich nochmal kurz korrigieren,
müßte eigentlich 
180, 92
167, 63
heißen 
egal, das Fett muß auf jeden Fall weg, das schaffen wir schon
team fatburner 11`
Gruß
mtbfee


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2010)

Bei 167 Höhe 63 Kilo? Aha. Und wo ist das Fett?


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

Das sitzt am Bauch... hihihi


Tageswert: 180, 92,7 das sind satte 100g weniger, hurra  

wartet mal ab, was morgen auf der Waage steht nach meiner nightride Tour im KFL.


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

Eben nicht. Leider ist mein Gewicht am Körper festgetackert. 



alet08 schrieb:


> Das nenn´ ich dann mal gespaltene Persönlichkeit
> 
> tschulligung, Alex


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

mtbfee schrieb:


> Muß ich nochmal kurz korrigieren,
> müßte eigentlich
> 167, 63
> heißen
> ...



Seit wann bist Du 167cm groß ???


----------



## mtbfee (3. November 2010)

Hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

..ich fühl mich bei 1.70 mit 54 kg schon zu dick ....


----------



## mtbfee (3. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Seit wann bist Du 167cm groß ???


 

Können auch 166cm sein,
okay, überredet,
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 62,4 , es geht also bergauf

Gruß mtbfee


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich fühl mich bei 1.70 mit 54 kg schon zu dick ....



Ah-ja, eine Essgestörte!  

Nur mal so eine Frage: Hier glaubt aber niemand wirklich, dass das tägliche hundertgrammweise Plus und Minus auf der Waage FETT ist?!


----------



## trhaflhow (3. November 2010)

Das Erfolgserlebnis wird größer wenn man am Anfang der "Studie "
Mit ganz voller Blase auf die Waage steigt.  
Mond und Zyklusphase wären auch noch zu berücksichtigen


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich fühl mich bei 1.70 mit 54 kg schon zu dick ....



das ist ein typisches Beispiel dafür, das Gewicht fürs Wohlfühlen nicht immer ausschlaggebend ist.
Wenn ich mit 1,69 unter 53 kg wiege, habe ich das Gefühl, man kann mich wegpusten. So um die 55 kg ist ok. Im Winter ruhig auch drüber.
Aber ich wiege mich sowieso fast nie.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. November 2010)

Ihr breitet aber schon die Arme aus, wenn ihr über Gullideckel geht?!  

Mein Outing: 173/68-69/15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

...ich guck genau , bei gullideckeln ---lol--- mein wohlfühlgewicht liegt genau bei 50 . 3 bis 4 kg drüber nerven mich , weil die hosen dann "passen" - also nicht mehr locker sitzen .. bin da aber auch recht extrem , geb ich zu . esse dann auch mal 2 tage fas nix , bis es wieder stimmt ... sicher nicht gesund , aber ich halte mein gewicht seit ich 15 bin . jetzt bin ich 44 ....


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ihr breitet aber schon die Arme aus, wenn ihr über Gullideckel geht?!
> 
> Mein Outing: 173/68-69/15





was ist denn 15 ??? die Fußlänge ???


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Körperfettanteil.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ich fühl mich bei 1.70 mit 54 kg schon zu dick ....


173 cm 58 kg, da habe ich die Notbremse gezogen. Du hungerst Dir alles kaputt, manches ist nicht reversibel!


----------



## bikekiller (4. November 2010)

So - heute berichte ich einmal von meinm ersten Erfolg:

gestern Nahrungsaufnahme:

1. 1 Glas Milch mit 1 Löffel Eiweißpulver Vanille

2. 1 Teller Kaiserschmarren mit Vanillesoße

3. 1 Babybel vor der Tour

4. 1 Wok Pfanne Huhn, 2 Eiweiß, 1 rote Paprika mit 1 Nest China Nudeln sowie 2 Joghurt Activa, 1 Milchschnitte, 2 Werthers Echte Karamell (hmmm lecker) und 5 Tropi Frutti.

Tour: Trailness, 42 km, 500 hm, Fahrzeit 3h.

Gewicht heute morgen = 89,9 kg !!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Herr im Himmel! Was ist denn das für eine Diät?


----------



## bikekiller (4. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Herr im Himmel! Was ist denn das für eine Diät?



Keine Diät. Das war nur das was im Kühlschrank war und in der Kantine angeboten worden ist...


----------



## mtbfee (4. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> So - heute berichte ich einmal von meinm ersten Erfolg:
> 
> gestern Nahrungsaufnahme:
> 
> ...


Gratuliere, 
das klappt ja schon hervorragend,
konnte mein Gewicht auch ein wenig reduzieren
auf 61,8 kg!
Bin gestern auch nur 105 Minuten gefahren, das muß auch noch 
besser werden
Gruß mtbfee


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ich guck genau , bei gullideckeln ---lol--- mein wohlfühlgewicht liegt genau bei 50 . 3 bis 4 kg drüber nerven mich , weil die hosen dann "passen" - also nicht mehr locker sitzen .. bin da aber auch recht extrem , geb ich zu . esse dann auch mal 2 tage fas nix , bis es wieder stimmt ... sicher nicht gesund , aber ich halte mein gewicht seit ich 15 bin . jetzt bin ich 44 ....


ich esse normal (naja, eher mit gutem Appetit )
Bei mir liegt es am Sport und an einer gestörten Fettverdauung.


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

...hm - esse unregelmässig - und gern süss... aber nie wirklich viel . also z.b . an einem tag : 10 h corny riegel , 14 h uncle bens heiss auf reis .. 17 h paar gummibärchen und ca. 20 h teller nudeln mit käse - kleiner teller - sonst trink ich eistee- mit zucker - und cola ... höchst gesund , gell ??? stoffwechsel scheint okay - kann fast jeden tag --- ähem ... fahren tu´ich 2 mal die woche und am wochenende - wenn ich den tägl. weg zur arbeit von 8 km mal ausser acht lasse . geh´noch 2 mal am tag mit den hunden . sonstigen sport mach ich nicht . greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2010)

moin, moin,

Tagesreport:

1. kleine Runde vor dem Frühstück (1h, 18 km, 50 hm)
2. Tasse Milch mit Eiweißshake
3. 2 Hühnerbrüste, 1 rote Paprika, 1 Nudelnest im WOK
4. 1 Streuseltasche mit Pudding gefüllt am Nachmittag
5. Nightride (1 h, 18 km, 50 hm)
6. 1 Teller Spaghettini mit Arrabiata Soße (2 TL)

Ergebnis heute morgen:

90,4 kg

Was sagt uns das ? Die körperliche Entleerung spielt bei der Gewichtskontrolle einen erheblichen Part ! Also Nerven nicht verlieren.
(Man müsste eigentlich den täglichen Stuhlg... mit dokumentieren. Aber wer will das schon lesen ?) 

P.S.:
Heute morgen geht es mit Frühschwimmen (1 km) weiter.


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2010)

Derzeit:

1,68 und 61 kg, es können gut und gerne noch 2-3 Kilo runter. Da ich aber gern und gern viel esse....und vor allem bald mit dem Muskelaufbau wieder anfange wirds wohl in etwa dabei bleiben.

Kleidergröße 36, Schuhgröße 40 

Sonst noch was


----------



## StillPad (5. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Herr im Himmel! Was ist denn das für eine Diät?



Das habe ich eben auch Gedacht 

Eigendlich bin ich hier nur wegen dem interessanten Threadtitel gelandet.

Ich hoffe ja das ihr euch ein wenig informiert habt und auch wisst das ihr bei regelmässigen Training erstmal zu nehmt bevor es weniger wird.
Nicht das ich euch noch zu Tode hungert sonst geht das alles nach hinten los


----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2010)

Guten Abend die Damen,

also heute habe ich mir vorbereitend für meine Tour morgen folgendes einverleibt:

1. 1 Activia Joghurt
2. 1/2 Dose Ravioli halbwarm
3. 1/2 Salat gemischt aus der Kantine mit schön Dressing
4. 1/2 Brötchen zum Salat
5. 1,5 kg Muscheln und dazu 2,5 Schwarzbrote mit Kaergarden Butter
6. 1,5 cm dicke Weißbrotscheibe mit Kaergarden

Hoffe die Kohlehydrate reichen für morgen aus. Wird ne 4 Stunden Heiztour. Werde übermorgen von meinem Gewicht berichten. Ach ja, nach der Tour ist Chili con Carne mit Reis geplant bis die Sättigung eintritt.

Heute war ich nicht biken sondern 1 km schwimmen.


----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kleidergröße 36, Schuhgröße 40
> 
> Sonst noch was





bei mir ist es so: Kleidergröße 42 Schuhgröße 44


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

..du lebst auf grossem fuss----


----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..du lebst auf grossem fuss----



ja, aber da steht man sicher im Leben


----------



## Querdenker (5. November 2010)

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr gewicht verlieren wollt,  bei 1,68 sind 61 kilo doch nicht viel 0.o 
bei meinen 1,52 wiege ich ganze 55 kilo und bin nicht dick ^^ dachte ich zumindest bis ich das las xD 
ihr fahrt doch alle sicherlich viel fahrrad müsstest ihr dann nicht eine menge muskelmasse aufgebaut haben? 

aber bikekiller wünsch dir da trotzdem viel erfolg bei. habe leider schon wieder vergessen wie groß du warst xD keine lust auf der anderen seite zu gucken. Zählst du denn kalorien? sagen ja immer alle das ist überhaupt der größte schwachsinn. Ich muss  ehrlich sagen habe ich eine zeitlang gemacht dadurch habe ich nur öfters ans essen gedacht (und somit auch mehr gegessen).
Deine methode zum abnehmen find ich interessant ^^ 

sich aufzuschreiben was man gegessen hat ist aber wirklich ziemlich praktisch da verliert man wenigens nicht den überblick =D


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

tja, manche haben ihre wenigen Kilos schlecht verteilt, manche sind einfach zu schwer. ich persönlich möchte muskeln aufbauen und fett verlieren.

der ein oder andere meint kohlehydrate sind schelcht, andere sagen fett ist schlecht. ich werde nun dokumentieren, was ich esse und wie viel ich mich bewege und dann darüber berichten. 

bis jetzt habe ich erfolg. bei 1,80m sind es heute 90,5 kg und das nach all dem was ich gefuttert habe. das bedeutet, mein stoffwechsel ist nun wach gerüttelt. 

wenn ich zu wenig kohlehydrate esse, kann ich erstens nicht gut schlafen und zweitens am nächsten tag nicht ausdauern biken. also wenn ne tour geplant ist, futter ich am vortag mehr. 2 h vor der tour esse ich noch mal was rein geht. 

mal sehen was mein körper heute nachmittag verlangt. in der regel sagt mein körper mir worauf er hunger hat. das gelingt aber erst nach einiger zeit, wenn man das hungergefühl im griff hat.

wie sagt joey kelly immer ? hunger ist nur psychoterror des körpers 



Querdenker schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum ihr gewicht verlieren wollt,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Derzeit:
> 
> 1,67 und 61 kg, es können gut und gerne noch 2-3 Kilo runter. Da ich aber gern und gern viel esse....
> 
> Kleidergröße xx, Schuhgröße 42




*ächz*
Will auch wieder....  also 61 kg.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

INFO NEBENBEI

1. Heilfasten nach Buchinger, ist ein interessantes Erlebnis, nur der Wiedereinstieg ins Leben fällt schwer. Körper stellt Stoffwechsel um.

2. Die berühmte 5 Kilo in 10 Tagen Diät. Funktioniert gut aber das Essen zubereiten erfordert Disziplin. Der Körper stellt auf Modus "Verhungern". Man kommt kaum zum Training.

3. Ernährungsumstellung nach diversen Diätbüchern oder Gesundheitskochbüchern. Erfordert umständliches Kochen und Disziplin.

Die beste Art: Meine aktuelle Art. Gnadenlos aufschreiben, was gegessen wurde bei wie viel Bewegung. Weniger Fett, weniger Süßes, etwas weniger auf den Teller, 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag, keine Snacks mehr zwischendurch. Das funzt wie man sieht !


----------



## Querdenker (6. November 2010)

Ok das ist dann verständlich, hat ja jede frau ihre problemzonen ^^ man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben.

Also kurbeln kohlenhydrate den stoffwechsel an? Oder ist das von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> *ächz*
> Will auch wieder....  also 61 kg.



Hau rein - mach mit und berichte uns von Deinen Wochenerfolgen. Wir schaffen das gemeinsam. Also trotz Regen raus aufs Bike Mädels !


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

Querdenker schrieb:


> Also kurbeln kohlenhydrate den stoffwechsel an? Oder ist das von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich.



Fette verbrennen im Feuer der Kohlehydrate. Also wenn Du auf dem Bike Gas gibts, brauchst Du Kohlehydrate im Speicher, sonst verbrennst Du Eiweiß also Muskeln und machst nach ca. 1,5 h schlapp - von jetzt auf gleich. 

Der Stoffwechsel wird durch Muskeln angekurbelt, indem diese den Brennofen auf Stufe 3 bringen. Ohne Muskeln brauchst Du nur Stufe 1. Ein Brennofen braucht Kohle zum Heizen. Je mehr Muskeln Du also hast, desto höher Deine Stufe im Brennofen. 

Und denkt dran - je kälter es ist (auch Regen) umso mehr Trinken beim Biken und regelmäßig Kohlen nachschieben, also ne Banane oder ein Riegel. Der Witz ist, dass man dann nach dem Training noch Fett verbrennt, wenn man nicht gerade ne Pommes nach der Tour futtert. Also nach der Tour nicht einfach alles reinschieben, dann hat es den doppelten Effekt. Ich esse gern einen Teller Spaghetti mit Salat um die leeren Kohlehydratspeicer zu füllen und Eiweiß, z.B. Fisch oder Eiweiß vom Ei oder ein Steak.


----------



## Querdenker (6. November 2010)

OK, also sind eigentlich Kornflakes, Müsli und vollkornbrot gute spender für Kohlenhydrate, Kornflakes sind die meisten Kohlenhydrate ja blos Zucker. Ist das schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

Sorry, ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Ihr erreichen wollt. Muskelzuwachs? Also Training. Biken bringt da nicht viel, außer Ihr Downhillt ziemlich radikal. Abnehmen? Mit diesem Ansatz?!  

Mir fehlen bei Euch:


Obst
Gemüse
Eiweiß
gute Fette

Brot? Weglassen oder nur morgens essen. Kohlehydrate in Form von Nudeln für das bisschen Biken braucht kein Mensch. Süßes gehört gestrichen. Außerdem wäre interessant, was Ihr trinkt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

querdenker schrieb:


> ok, also sind eigentlich kornflakes, müsli und vollkornbrot gute spender für kohlenhydrate, kornflakes sind die meisten kohlenhydrate ja blos zucker. Ist das schlecht?




Mülll!!! Müsli und Vollkornbrot müssen verbraucht werden, weil sie sonst schlicht dick machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Racing-Weight-Lean-Peak-Performance/dp/1934030511"]Amazon.com: Racing Weight: How to Get Lean for Peak Performance (9781934030516): Matt Fitzgerald: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Querdenker (6. November 2010)

Oh, ok gut zu wissen. aber vollkornbrot soll doch immer so gesund sein, immerhin besser als weißbrot essen oder nicht? Ich versuche im moment meine ernährung etwas auf gesund umzustellen, weil ich recht schnell krank werde. Und jeden Tag Äpfel zu essen hat mich auch nicht gesund gehalten xD


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

...


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

Hui, da sind wir wieder. 

Duisburger Trailride. 51 km, 520 hm, 3200 kcal


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

Also ich geh Montags 30 Minuten Steppen, dann Bauch muss weg, dann 1 h Rückengymnastik. 

Dienstags geh ich manchmal 1 km schwimmen.

Mittwochs immer Kraft in der Muckibude oder nightride im WP 3 h.

Donnerstag Muckibude 45 Min.

Freitags Frühschwimmen 1 km.

Samstags ne Bike Tour 4 h.

Sonntags manchmal Bike Tour.

Obst und Gemüse machen mir komische Geräusche im Darm. Ich steh voll auf Eiweiß und Nudeln. Ab und zu trink ich so einen Fruchtdrink (den im Glas). Manchmal Salat. Und oft Erbsen, ist das nicht auch Gemüse ? Tomaten mag ich auch mit Mozarella. Und Möhren. Naja das geht so oder ?

Jetzt gibt es 

Fisch, Kartoffeln und Gurkensalat. Ist das ok ? 




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Ihr erreichen wollt. Muskelzuwachs? Also Training. Biken bringt da nicht viel, außer Ihr Downhillt ziemlich radikal. Abnehmen? Mit diesem Ansatz?!
> 
> Mir fehlen bei Euch:
> 
> ...


----------



## lucie (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich biken.


 14.50 Uhr!!!



bikekiller schrieb:


> Hui, da sind wir wieder.
> 
> Duisburger Trailride. 51 km, 520 hm, 3200 kcal


 16.00 Uhr!!!

Super Schnitt!!! War wohl eine E-Bike-Runde.


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> 14.50 Uhr!!!
> 
> 16.00 Uhr!!!
> 
> Super Schnitt!!! War wohl eine E-Bike-Runde.





Ja ich schnappe auch grad nach Luft.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

nee, nee wir sind um 10:00 Uhr los also kein Schnitt 




lucie schrieb:


> 14.50 Uhr!!!
> 
> 16.00 Uhr!!!
> 
> Super Schnitt!!! War wohl eine E-Bike-Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich biken, es ist 10:00 Uhr !




Verar.schen können wir uns schätzungsweise allein.

Der Fred is für mich durch.


----------



## mtbfee (6. November 2010)

bikekiller war mit wandelgermane auf Duisburger Trails unterwegs. Die Tour ging von 10:15 - 15:30 Uhr und wird kommenden Samstag wiederholt. Da fahre ich dann auch mit.

Mein Gewicht plagt mich am Bauch, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich versuche immer den Bauch zu trainieren aber der Speck bleibt. Geht das jemandem auch so ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Fette verbrennen im Feuer.



Korrekt. Mit Benzin besonders gut...



bikekiller schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich biken, es ist 10:00 Uhr !



Geschrieben um 14:50 Uhr.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

hey, wer bist Du überhaupt ? Die Fred Jury ? Geh doch wohin der Pfeffer wächst. 

ein spaßvogel hat aus versehen mit meinem account was gepostet, das ich dann geändert hab, wo ist das problem ? immer mal locker bleiben und alle Seiten betrachten, dann urteilen. 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Verar.schen können wir uns schätzungsweise allein.
> 
> Der Fred is für mich durch.
> 
> :winke:


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> hey, wer bist Du überhaupt ? Die Fred Jury ? Geh doch wohin der Pfeffer wächst.



Ich geh mit. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

Sodele, zurück zum Thema:

Nachdem wir also heute dem schlechten Wetter getrotzt haben und gegen 10 Uhr die Wolken dicht blieben, sind wir ab Duisburg durch den Stadtwald Richtung Mühlheim auf Trails gefahren. Weiter ging es Richtung Ratingen Lintorf und zurück an der Autobahn nach Duisburg. 

> 3.000 kcal hat mein Polarmesser angezeigt - nehmen wir mal an dass es stimmt was der sagt, so müsste ich morgen ja etwas weniger wiegen als heute (Stand 90,4 kg). 

Allerdings gibt es morgen ne heftige Herausforderung. Die obligatorische Martinsgans. Ich hoffe ich bekomme danach das Fett wieder weg trainiert, denn wenn ich bei den Eltern nicht ordentlich futter, sind diese enttäuscht. Wer kennt das nicht: iss doch noch was, schmeckts Dir nicht ? Und so weiter... naja, ich habe mir fest vorgenommen nur wenig zu futtern und das werde ich auch durchziehen.


----------



## lucie (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich biken, es ist 10:00 Uhr !



Schon klar, um 14.50 Uhr ist es 10.00 Uhr!? Aber bestimmt nicht hier in Mitteleuropa!!!

Aber weiterhin einen recht Guten Appetit und viel Spaß beim Fett absaugen.
KH sollen übrigens sehr gut für's Oberstübchen sein!


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

ich danke euch 



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich geh mit. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2010)

@lucie: willst du nicht auch mit den anderen gehen ?  




lucie schrieb:


> Schon klar, um 14.50 Uhr ist es 10.00 Uhr!? Aber bestimmt nicht hier in Mitteleuropa!!!
> 
> Aber weiterhin einen recht Guten Appetit und viel Spaß beim Fett absaugen.
> KH sollen übrigens sehr gut für's Oberstübchen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbfee (6. November 2010)

ich war heute nicht biken und habe so viel gegessen... ich werde morgen 1 kg mehr auf der Hüfte haben  dann bin ich wieder auf Anfang... uhuhuhu 

(es regnet)


----------



## lucie (6. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> @lucie: willst du nicht auch mit den anderen gehen ?



Hab mich doch gerade mit den besten Wünschen verabschiedet. Die nette indirekte Aufforderung war somit ganz überflüssig.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

Offenbar soll dieser Fred eine geschlossene Veranstaltung für zwei Mitglieder sein. Ich empfehle Euch die Gründung einer IG.

Das Melden von Beiträgen wie Lucies ist übrigens vor dem Hintergrund interessant, dass Du selbst andere User dorthin schickst, wo der Pfeffer wächst...


----------



## mtbfee (6. November 2010)

au ja wie geht ne intereesengemeinchaft ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php


----------

